# Clock spring?!?



## 04Black Goat (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi my Horn and streering wheel controls had stoped working on my 04 goat last week and I have an idea what the cause is I am leaning twords the clock spring inside the wheel I was wondering has anyone replaced one or knows how hard it is to do the Job and if anyone knows where I can buy one and how much they are thanks.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Clock Springs are usually pretty expensive.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I did mine on our Lincoln LS, part was about $200. Wasn't that hard to change, just had to pull the steering wheel. Get it at the dealership, or find out the P/N from them, and search elsewhere for it, ebay and the like.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought the clock spring was for the air bag only???


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I thought the clock spring was for the air bag only???


Hmm, don't know, my Lincoln clock spring runs all the steering wheel controls, cruise and radio.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

...course back when I was changing them at the dealer there was nothing BUT the air bag wires running through there. They may very well have the radio wires in there too, I don't know...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

92147955 is the GM part number and they're right at $170 incl shipping from GM Parts Direct.


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

Rukee said:


> I thought the clock spring was for the air bag only???


The clockspring in the GTO powers the air bag, the buttons on the wheel, and the horn. Basically the clockspring gives power to everything in the steering wheel. I broke mine when I put my headers in and now every time I turn the key that awful "AIRBAG FAULT" with beep beep beep! Comes on. God I hate that thing but I guess I'm used to it now. :willy:


----------



## Alexander (Dec 30, 2012)

Zdenek2334 said:


> The clockspring in the GTO powers the air bag, the buttons on the wheel, and the horn. Basically the clockspring gives power to everything in the steering wheel. I broke mine when I put my headers in and now every time I turn the key that awful "AIRBAG FAULT" with beep beep beep! Comes on. God I hate that thing but I guess I'm used to it now. :willy:


*Sorry to bump this thread...*

My air bag light keeps coming on everytime I start the car.

My first guess was the clock spring, but my steering wheels buttons work. 

Could it still be caused by the clock spring? 

If not, what else could be going on?


----------



## SyncTSH (Dec 28, 2012)

It might be or maybe some other sensor related to the sys, I'd get the dealer to scan it.


----------

